# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Una pregunta que me surge...

## F. Lázaro

Bueno, todos hemos visto el temporal que hemos sufrido estos días atrás, y viendo lo que ha sucedido, me asalta una duda sobre la naturaleza de la borrasca que nos ha afectado...

1º. Las cantidades de agua que han caído, terroríficas en algunos sitios, como por ejemplo, el norte de Cáceres y algunas zonas de Andalucía, con más de 200 l/m2 caídos.

2º. Las intensas tormentas que ha habido. No sé por los demás sitios, pero desde luego, las tormentas que han caído donde vivo, no eran normales... algo tenían, pero las tormentas que cayeron jamás las había visto así. Muchos rayos "aéreos" y los caían a tierra, lo hacían con una potencia tremenda, con una duración muy superior a lo normal, la onda de choque de los mismos duraba bastantes segundos...

3º. Intensos vientos, sobre todo, como es lógico, contra más altitud, más fuerza de los mismos.

3º. Al menos, en Extremadura, se han producido 5 tornados, y en Portugal tengo constancia de la formación de otros 2... cosa inusual por aquí. Muy de vez en cuando se deja ver alguno pequeñito, pero, tantos en tan poco tiempo, jamás he visto algo así.

4º. El ascenso brusco de temperaturas que ha provocado, mostrando temperaturas propias de una latitud tropical. En Badajoz, se pasó de una mínima de -2 a una mínima de 16,5ºC con el paso de esta borrasca.

4º. La borrasca, entró por el suroeste, creo que procedía desde Canarias... :Confused: 

Con todos estos datos y los efectos que ha provocado... no sé que me da por pensar que, esta borrasca, no podría venir asociada digámoslo así, a una pequeña onda tropical que se hubiera formado más abajo de Canarias y se hubiera juntado con esta borrasca, dando resultado lo que ha provocado????

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Bueno, todos hemos visto el temporal que hemos sufrido estos días atrás, y viendo lo que ha sucedido, me asalta una duda sobre la naturaleza de la borrasca que nos ha afectado...
> 
> 1º. Las cantidades de agua que han caído, terroríficas en algunos sitios, como por ejemplo, el norte de Cáceres y algunas zonas de Andalucía, con más de 200 l/m2 caídos.
> 
> 2º. Las intensas tormentas que ha habido. No sé por los demás sitios, pero desde luego, las tormentas que han caído donde vivo, no eran normales... algo tenían, pero las tormentas que cayeron jamás las había visto así. Muchos rayos "aéreos" y los caían a tierra, lo hacían con una potencia tremenda, con una duración muy superior a lo normal, la onda de choque de los mismos duraba bastantes segundos...
> 
> 3º. Intensos vientos, sobre todo, como es lógico, contra más altitud, más fuerza de los mismos.
> 
> 3º. Al menos, en Extremadura, se han producido 5 tornados, y en Portugal tengo constancia de la formación de otros 2... cosa inusual por aquí. Muy de vez en cuando se deja ver alguno pequeñito, pero, tantos en tan poco tiempo, jamás he visto algo así.
> ...



No creas que no lo he pensado, 170L/m2 en apenas unas horas son propios de "tormentas tropicales". Es posible, porque yo me esperaba unas lluvias uniformes dejadas por sistemas frontales y frentes y me encuentro con cuatro tormentas, una de ellas electrica, que hizo que se fuera la luz en una parte de Sevilla, que hacía varios años que no veía. Cuando eran las 17:00 y vi que se oscureció y se puso el cielo de color verdoso, dije "uuuuh, chungo, chungo".

Además los videos que he visto en la tele, y lo que me han contado, creo que no han sido normales de tormentas Diciembre.

----------


## ben-amar

> No creas que no lo he pensado, 170L/m2 en apenas unas horas son propios de "tormentas tropicales". Es posible, porque yo me esperaba unas lluvias uniformes dejadas por sistemas frontales y frentes y me encuentro con cuatro tormentas, una de ellas electrica, que hizo que se fuera la luz en una parte de Sevilla, que hacía varios años que no veía. Cuando eran las 17:00 y vi que se oscureció y se puso el cielo de color verdoso, dije "uuuuh, chungo, chungo".
> 
> Además los videos que he visto en la tele, y lo que me han contado, *creo que no han sido normales de tormentas Diciembre.*


Es que pese a lo que diga alguno, de normales no han tenido nada

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, habrá que esperar a ver lo que dicen los de la AEMET, sobre este episodio de lluvias, que el que las catalogue de normales, no tiene ni puñ***ra idea. Yo no recuerdo un episodio de tormentas tan fuertes y dañinas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo no recuerdo un episodio de tormentas tan fuertes y dañinas.


He encontrado algo muy interesante sobre ésto en cazatormentas.net, copio una entrada  :Wink: 




> http://www.cazatormentas.net/index.p...eninsular.html
> *Tren convectivo en el suroeste peninsular*
> 
> 
> Mapa de rayos, periodo 8 a 14 horas, 08.12.10. Crédito: Agencia Estatal de Meteorología
> 
> 08.12.10. Las tormentas y las lluvias torrenciales siguen afectando durante el día de hoy a numerosos puntos del cuadrante suroeste peninsular. *Estos sistemas tormentosos son especialmente peligrosos porque responden a un tipo muy particular de situaciones*, que son los de *trenes convectivos*. ¿Qué son?
> 
> Los trenes convectivos *son sistemas tormentosos que están clasificados dentro de los Sistemas Convectivos de Mesoescala de tipo lineal (líneas de turbonada) pero con la particularidad de que las distintas células tormentosas que componen la línea se van propagando siempre sobre un mismo punto dado, de tal manera que las precipitaciones se prolongan durante un tiempo indeterminado, acumulando grandes cantidades de lluvia*.
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y leído lo que he puesto antes sobre las tormentas y el tren convectivo y demás... 

Me sigue llamando la atención la formación de 7 tornados seguidos... algunos de ellos considerables, y por los daños que han provocado algunos de ellos (arrancaron encinas grandes de cuajo, de raíz, a parte de hacer polvo algunas naves, arrancar tejados de cuajo, un cartel publicitario o algo así de una población lo mando creo recordar haber leído a dos kilómetros de donde estaba...), da la idea de que, pequeñitos no eran... vamos, no sé que grado podrían haber alcanzado en la escala de Fujita, pero vamos, le echo como mínimo, F1 y puede que alguno, como el de Aceuchal y Jerez de los Caballeros, por los daños que hizo, llegara a ser un F2  :Confused: 

Ante el tema de los trenes convectivos, y la formación de tantos tornados... no pudiera ser que, esas tormentas convectivas hubieran formado pequeñas células de las cuales, pudieran originarse los tornados???

Y lo segundo... qué tipo de borrasca o sistema de bajas presiones, puede traer ese tipo de tormentas convectivas para formar eso??? Recordemos, que las borrascas atlánticas "normales", no se manifiestan así...

Lo que, creo, refuerza aún más mi teoría de que, ese temporal o esa borrasca "rara", traía un tipo de onda tropical asociada a ella y ha sido la causante de que se haya mostrado así de virulenta... :Confused:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ben-amar

¡Nos entro una buena cuña!
Esperemos que no se repita, y si repite que no sea con esta intensidad

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Y leído lo que he puesto antes sobre las tormentas y el tren convectivo y demás... 
> 
> Me sigue llamando la atención la formación de 7 tornados seguidos... algunos de ellos considerables, y por los daños que han provocado algunos de ellos (arrancaron encinas grandes de cuajo, de raíz, a parte de hacer polvo algunas naves, arrancar tejados de cuajo, un cartel publicitario o algo así de una población lo mando creo recordar haber leído a dos kilómetros de donde estaba...), da la idea de que, pequeñitos no eran... vamos, no sé que grado podrían haber alcanzado en la escala de Fujita, pero vamos, le echo como mínimo, F1 y puede que alguno, como el de Aceuchal y Jerez de los Caballeros, por los daños que hizo, llegara a ser un F2 
> 
> *Ante el tema de los trenes convectivos, y la formación de tantos tornados... no pudiera ser que, esas tormentas convectivas hubieran formado pequeñas células de las cuales, pudieran originarse los tornados???*
> 
> *Y lo segundo... qué tipo de borrasca o sistema de bajas presiones, puede traer ese tipo de tormentas convectivas para formar eso??? Recordemos, que las borrascas atlánticas "normales", no se manifiestan así...*
> 
> Lo que, creo, refuerza aún más mi teoría de que, ese temporal o esa *borrasca "rara",* traía un tipo de onda tropical asociada a ella y ha sido la causante de que se haya mostrado así de virulenta...



En lo 1º en negrita, te puedo asegurar que para que haya tornado, tiene que haber supercélula, además por los daños que me has dicho es posible que sea un F2, o incluso F3.

Con respecto a lo 2º, te puedo decir, que desde mi punto de vista, la borrasca lo único que ha aportado es la dirección de los vientos, porque eran muy húmedos y cálidos, tal y como son en las zonas de influencia tropical.

En lo 3º, si viste los satelites, la borrosca en sí no paracía anormal, daba sus vueltas y tenia sus frentes asociados, pero lo que nos ha afectado ha sido un flujo de vientos muy cálidos y húmedos de origen tropical. A mí me extrañó que no nos afectara ningún frente.

Desde luego algo normal y corriente no ha sido.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En lo 1º en negrita, te puedo asegurar que para que haya tornado, tiene que haber supercélula, además por los daños que me has dicho es posible que sea un F2, o incluso F3.


Bueno, también podría ser. Viendo la fuerza que han tenido las tormentas, no te extrañe que hubiera algunas supercélulas por ahí, pero de noche, como que es complicado verlas.

Aun así, no sé, en el caso de que hubiera supercélulas por ahí, o se esperara que las pudiera haber, el Estofex debería haber avisado de riesgo extremo, nivel 3 (el que se da para tornados).

En cuanto a la escala de Fujita, tampoco es que ande muy metido en el tema, pero no sé, un F3, es un bicho ya de cuidado, que un bicho de esos hace polvo una casa en un momento...

Sé que he visto imágenes de naves en las que ha tirado las paredes, los tejados los ha mandado a tomar viento, y los árboles directamente los ha arrancado de raíz..., un F3 lo veo un poco excesivo, aunque tampoco lo descarto  :Embarrassment: 




> Con respecto a lo 2º, te puedo decir, que desde mi punto de vista, la borrasca lo único que ha aportado es la dirección de los vientos, porque eran muy húmedos y cálidos, tal y como son en las zonas de influencia tropical.


Esa es una de las cosas por las que también decía que podría llevar asociada una onda o alguna perturbación de origen tropical.




> En lo 3º, si viste los satelites, la borrosca en sí no paracía anormal, daba sus vueltas y tenia sus frentes asociados, pero lo que nos ha afectado ha sido un flujo de vientos muy cálidos y húmedos de origen tropical. A mí me extrañó que no nos afectara ningún frente.


La borrasca, vista desde satélites y mapas isobáricos y demás, era normal, no mostraba nada anómalo, pero evidentemente, lo que llevaba por dentro no era normal. Cierto es, yo al menos, no he visto ningún frente asociado a la misma, han sido, dicho de forma coloquial "refilones de tormentas", sobretodo, si te fijas en los mapas de rayos de esos días, se ven claramente esos trenes convectivos que hablaba la noticia anterior que puse.

El caso, es que no se vuelva a repetir otra así, y si viene de nuevo otra de éste estilo, que avisen, porque en ningún sitio han dicho lo que venía... :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Pacense_01

Parece que la Aemet quiere responder a la pregunta que se hace en este foro F. Lázaro. Ha hecho público un informe

http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/no...8-dic-2010.pdf

en el que incluye los valores de la precipitación en los 21 observatorios que acumularon mayores cantidades en los días 5 al 8 de diciembre. Son cifras espectaculares. La conclusión de ese informe  es que:

"En cualquier caso, y consultados los valores climatológicos de estas estaciones, no se han superado en general los valores previos para periodos de cuatro días consecutivos. Puede concluirse por tanto que se *trata de un temporal significativo pero en ningún caso excepcional*. Por lo que respecta a las temperaturas, tanto las máximas como las mínimas ascendieron significativamente en todas las zonas alcanzando valores por encima de los normales de la época. En este caso sí se han registrado algunas efemérides absolutas para el mes de diciembre "

NB: Las negritas son mías, no están en el documento de la Aemet

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Parece que la Aemet quiere responder a la pregunta que se hace en este foro F. Lázaro. Ha hecho público un informe
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/no...8-dic-2010.pdf
> 
> en el que incluye los valores de la precipitación en los 21 observatorios que acumularon mayores cantidades en los días 5 al 8 de diciembre. Son cifras espectaculares.


Este informe ya lo puso Luján hace unos días (http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=10792), pero hice este hilo sin darme cuenta de que Luján había abierto el del temporal del 5 al 8 de diciembre  :Embarrassment: 

De todas formas, gracias por ponerlo  :Wink: 




> "En cualquier caso, y consultados los valores climatológicos de estas estaciones, no se han superado en general los valores previos para periodos de cuatro días consecutivos. Puede concluirse por tanto que se *trata de un temporal significativo pero en ningún caso excepcional*. 
> 
> [...]
> 
> NB: Las negritas son mías, no están en el documento de la Aemet


Para mí, sí que ha sido excepcional, o por lo menos, fuera de la "normalidad" de las borrascas o temporales atlánticos, por todo lo que ya he comentado en otros mensajes anteriores de este hilo, sólo hay que ver la que se ha liado en Andalucía, o el norte de Cáceres, así como el tema de las tormentas y los tornados, para ver de que, normal lo que se dice normal, no ha sido  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

La Aemet analiza los datos con la frialdad de la lejania y los numeros historicos y para ellos solo sea significativo pero ¡que no tenga nada de excepcional!.
En un radio de 60 km caen precipitaciones de 120, 90, 75/80 litros por metro cuadrado alrededor de Ecija y solo queda como un dato significativo.
El genil sube su caudal, debido unica y exclusivamente a las precipitaciones, de 50 a mas de 1100 m3/s en cuestion de 3 horas y eso no tiene nada de excepcional.
¡me lo expliquen!

----------


## perdiguera

Quizá los números son fríos y las series históricas largas y pasa lo que pasa y no te lo explicas ni te lo explican.
Es muy raro el comportamiento del tiempo en los últimos días.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues la que viene para mañana e incluso esta noche, tiene el mismo origen que la de hace 10 días. Esperemos que no líe lo mismo que hace 1 semana y media, aunque los embalses ya tienen sus margenes de seguridad, por lo menos los que he visto.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues la que viene para mañana e incluso esta noche, tiene el mismo origen que la de hace 10 días. Esperemos que no líe lo mismo que hace 1 semana y media, aunque los embalses ya tienen sus margenes de seguridad, por lo menos los que he visto.


Pues sí, es un calco a la anterior, al menos por fuera... :Embarrassment: 

A ver como se comporta, pero vamos, por ahí abajo por Andalucía pone que va a caer otros cuantos litrejos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

